# Tyson vs klitschko



## Transk53 (Jan 10, 2015)

Rumour has it that Mike wants this fight. On the mobile, so I will endeavour to post some linkage tomorrow. Aside from the nefarious  crime he was convicted of, and in light of the Ched Evans case, I hope this happens.


What do you guys and girls think. Does he have a moral right to return. The pair of them are not that far apart in age, but by golly, on paper this could be a super fight. Oh Ched Evans is a Welsh footballer that was convicted of the same crime. I know this may well provoke some revulsion, but can Tyson return for a payday?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 10, 2015)

I think Tyson at nearly 50 is past fighting, Klitschko isn't  40 yet, ten years is too big a difference at this point. I think it would be a huge embarrassment for Tyson.


----------



## Buka (Jan 10, 2015)

Bad idea all around. I don't think it would actually happen.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 10, 2015)

On the one hand, his conviction for rape shouldn't keep him from fighting now any more than it did after he got out of jail. On the other hand, he's always had problems with fighters just like Klitschko. On the other hand maybe he's had time to figure that out.....on the other hand, he's old for boxing.....on the other hand, well, two words:

George Foreman.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah agree with all of you. He is too old for Klitschko, maybe another hasbeen. Still, 48 or not, he has got more chance than Tyson Fury. Just call Mike Furious Tyson lol


----------



## Martial_NOOB (Jan 11, 2015)

He may not win, but it would be really cool to see Tyson in the ring again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Martial_NOOB said:


> He may not win, but it would be really cool to see Tyson in the ring again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah it would, but I like to see two fingers directed towards Don King though


----------



## BeeBrian (Jan 21, 2015)

I like Tyson better as I like aggressive fighters, whether it be MMA or boxing. But I think a Prime Mike Tyson would get beat because:

A.) Klitschko is bigger, both in height and weight.

B.) If Mike ever gets inside, Klitschko will clinch him. Klitschko seems to be really good at this.

If boxing starts getting more and more 250-pound LEAN fighters, a superheavy division must be born.


----------



## BeeBrian (Jan 21, 2015)

Martial_NOOB said:


> He may not win, but it would be really cool to see Tyson in the ring again.



Eh, I don't know man. He wouldn't have the same speed and power like back in the days.

I like Tyson better, but my money is on Klitschko.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 21, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> I like Tyson better as I like aggressive fighters, whether it be MMA or boxing. But I think a Prime Mike Tyson would get beat because:
> 
> A.) Klitschko is bigger, both in height and weight.
> 
> ...



The heavyweight division is already unlimited from 200 plus.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Rumour has it that Mike wants this fight. On the mobile, so I will endeavour to post some linkage tomorrow. Aside from the nefarious  crime he was convicted of, and in light of the Ched Evans case, I hope this happens.
> 
> 
> What do you guys and girls think. Does he have a moral right to return. The pair of them are not that far apart in age, but by golly, on paper this could be a super fight. Oh Ched Evans is a Welsh footballer that was convicted of the same crime. I know this may well provoke some revulsion, but can Tyson return for a payday?



What Tyson did in his personal life should be separated from him being back in the boxing scene but yeah, it will be one hell of a fight if it pushes through.


----------

